# Fight for Equity in Uber! Not to become an Employee



## Uber ATL (Jun 13, 2014)

Why are we fighting to be an employee for Uber? What we ALL need to do in the U.S. is band together before this $51 billion dollar business goes public and get equity aka stock in this company. They can keep their employee-employer fiduciary relationship. I like the independence. Lets start a new movement! Uber drivers for equity!

Open for thoughts


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

Stock in Uber? No thanks. I'd settle for a decent base rate that didn't get knock down 30% every 6 months and a tip option on the app.


----------



## Uber ATL (Jun 13, 2014)

Umm Uber is more than Uber x. Their are many facets and possibilities to Uber and what it could be... "I'll take tips instead of stocks"....loser


----------



## Jam Val (May 14, 2015)

Priorities go like this: BETTER PAY then everything else. Stock being "everything else".


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

Could be a good daytrade when they go public. They seem to be able to lie and hype very well. Going long is something I'd never do. They're obviously a piece of shit company that I'd never support. I won't shop at Walmart for the same reasons.


----------



## Uber ATL (Jun 13, 2014)

It's called equity in the company BEFORE they go public. Big difference than when it's after they become publicly traded. My dads friend is a millionaire for doing this with UPS before they went public. He also was a driver


----------



## Uber ATL (Jun 13, 2014)

Jam Val said:


> Priorities go like this: BETTER PAY then everything else. Stock being "everything else".


Your thinking like an employee. Not a BOSS


----------



## Taxi Driver in Arizona (Mar 18, 2015)

While you're at it, ask for some Enron stock.


----------



## Uber ATL (Jun 13, 2014)

Taxi Driver in Arizona said:


> While you're at it, ask for some Enron stock.


No Enron.. Just Uber


----------



## Uber ATL (Jun 13, 2014)

An equitable stake allocated to the drivers is a WIN for ALL drivers


----------



## Uber Uber (Jun 27, 2015)

This guy actually has a decent idea, we at least need to fight for something! This is absolutely ridiculous the life drivers live.


----------



## Simon (Jan 4, 2015)

Uber is going to hit big when it goes public. It will take someone like google or apple to crush them. The stock is worth a buy in the beginning.


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

Uber won't even give us a tip button on their app, I'll bet anyone my life savings they won't be offering us stock options.....they don't even consider their drivers human.....why are we discussing this?


----------



## Uber ATL (Jun 13, 2014)

Uber won't offer anything. Neither did UPS. We have to take what we want. Via a class action lawsuit. We want a stake in the company we helped to build


----------



## Like...are you my uber? (Jun 11, 2015)

I was told by an Uber investor I drove that during one of the early board meetings there was a vote to give the first one hundred drivers equity in the company. Guess who voted against it and killed the idea? Travis Kalanick. He is truly against the driver and thinks we are worthless. The first 100 drivers helped build uber and he doesn't value that, so getting equity for the rest of us doesn't sound like it's in the cards.


----------



## bscott (Dec 4, 2014)

I wouldn't want to own stock in FUBAR. That first quarterly report should be a dagger. You can hide the irresponsibility at most levels as a private company but this turd will at some point get crushed. It will be a great time to be running a hedge fund and short it to oblivion.


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

1) I'm not fighting to be an employee but I'd love to see Uber take on the burden of expenses. What will really happen though, is a third category will be created beside Employee/IC. They're already talking about it.
2) Equity in Uber. Right. That will never happen. Be realistic if you want to get somewhere in life.


----------



## Renaldow (Jul 17, 2015)

I would take stock over being labeled an 'employee' any day. I don't know why some of you want to be labeled that. Do you know how much power they have over you as an employee? No thank you!


----------



## Jason2k15 (Jul 31, 2015)

Uber ATL said:


> Why are we fighting to be an employee for Uber? What we ALL need to do in the U.S. is band together before this $51 billion dollar business goes public and get equity aka stock in this company. They can keep their employee-employer fiduciary relationship. I like the independence. Lets start a new movement! Uber drivers for equity!
> 
> Open for thoughts


Now you are talking. Spoken like a true businessperson!


----------



## Jason2k15 (Jul 31, 2015)

Like...are you my uber? said:


> I was told by an Uber investor I drove that during one of the early board meetings there was a vote to give the first one hundred drivers equity in the company. Guess who voted against it and killed the idea? Travis Kalanick. He is truly against the driver and thinks we are worthless. The first 100 drivers helped build uber and he doesn't value that, so getting equity for the rest of us doesn't sound like it's in the cards.


We are all helping to build Uber 1 customer at a time F*CK the first 100 drivers. I want in!


----------



## XUberMike (Aug 2, 2015)

FULLY SUPPORT the Position that FUBAR drivers are employees. The only independence you have is schedule and the entire expense of maintaining your vehicle. You have no control over what you wish to charge, what area you will drive to/from for pickups, what you should receive for a 15/20/25 minute cancellation.

Making FUBAR drivers employees could also stop the full blown recruitment of everyone that can fog a mirror with a clean title, clean driving record and clear background check. Let FUBAR know what being an employer actually is like by paying all the expenses that come along with being and employer. Will all the nut jobs I picked up I think I could take advantage of workers comp and since I will need to retire early I could use all my Social Security paid.


----------



## Jason2k15 (Jul 31, 2015)

XUberMike said:


> FULLY SUPPORT the Position that FUBAR drivers are employees. The only independence you have is schedule and the entire expense of maintaining your vehicle. You have no control over what you wish to charge, what area you will drive to/from for pickups, what you should receive for a 15/20/25 minute cancellation.
> 
> Making FUBAR drivers employees could also stop the full blown recruitment of everyone that can fog a mirror with a clean title, clean driving record and clear background check. Let FUBAR know what being an employer actually is like by paying all the expenses that come along with being and employer. Will all the nut jobs I picked up I think I could take advantage of workers comp and since I will need to retire early I could use all my Social Security paid.


As soon as most people wake up and understand that being an employee is more like being a slave versus ownership through equity then they will truly be free.


----------



## Uber ATL (Jun 13, 2014)

Through equity ownership just like the earlier drivers of UPS. Imagine Uber 30 years from now. Imagine the guys wishing they had stayed with UPS. The earlier drivers are millionaires. This company is still in its infancy. They are still working on state logistics and legislation. We as drivers need to sue for stake in this company at it's current evaluation of $51 billion. Even if they allocated $1 billion to its drivers they would still have $50billion to play with. Uber is a monster and we are at ground zero financially.

Drivers for Equity!!!!!!


----------



## Uber ATL (Jun 13, 2014)

P.s I'm not a newbie driver. Unlike 99.9% of this forum. I also know having equity in this company is more profitable than tips that are not guaranteed. I am one of the first 40 Uber drivers in Atlanta. I know what I'm talking about.


----------



## Like...are you my uber? (Jun 11, 2015)

Uber ATL said:


> P.s I'm not a newbie driver. Unlike 99.9% of this forum. I also know having equity in this company is more profitable than tips that are not guaranteed. I am one of the first 40 Uber drivers in Atlanta. I know what I'm talking about.


I like your idea, but they will never give us equity. Like I said earlier, Travis and the board voted against giving the first 100 drivers equity. So I think the rest of us are SOL, unless we organize a nationwide strike lol


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

itsablackmarket said:


> 1) I'm not fighting to be an employee but I'd love to see Uber take on the burden of expenses. What will really happen though, is a third category will be created beside Employee/IC. They're already talking about it.
> 2) Equity in Uber. Right. That will never happen. Be realistic if you want to get somewhere in life.


The fight is really about more than Uber. It addresses the entire employment classification. The outcome will resonate across the country.


----------



## Jason2k15 (Jul 31, 2015)

Like...are you my uber? said:


> I like your idea, but they will never give us equity. Like I said earlier, Travis and the board voted against giving the first 100 drivers equity. So I think the rest of us are SOL, unless we organize a nationwide strike lol


I think it will be in their best interest to give us all equity once it comes to that. Uber to some is still a growth stage startup, so they operate as a lean start-up and why on earth would they engage in insider trading to let everyone know they were getting stock options before they even declared they were going to do an IPO. Best thing to do is wait, hope and see.


----------



## Uber ATL (Jun 13, 2014)

Best thing for us all to do is to get a high powered attorney and start the process NOW


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Jason2k15 said:


> ownership through equity then they will truly be free.


Say what?
Uber Drivers have equity in Uber Technologies?


Jason2k15 said:


> I think it will be in their best interest to give us all equity once it comes to that.


I'm afraid, you really don't have clue about Uber.


----------



## Jason2k15 (Jul 31, 2015)

chi1cabby said:


> Say what?
> Uber Drivers have equity in Uber Technologies?
> 
> *I meant it would be a good idea to keep the best drivers by offering them equity.*
> ...


*I know that Uber is a growth private company still operating as a startup. I don't need to know everything about the company but any good company will want to give its best workers equity in the company to retain them.*


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Jason2k15 said:


> any good company will want to give its best workers equity in the company to retain them.



Dude:
Good Company =/= Uber
Uber Drivers =/= Uber "Workers"

And Uber doesn't care about *Driver Retention. *


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

I like fighting for something I have a chance of winning. This post is delusional.


----------



## Jason2k15 (Jul 31, 2015)

chi1cabby said:


> Dude:
> Good Company =/= Uber
> Uber Drivers =/= Uber "Workers"


Never said Uber was a good company in the public eye but they are trying to be profitable which equals a good company (in the business sense of the term), that's the bottom line, profits with them apparently. Apparently you don't know business or the game of chess.
Also, I said Uber drivers do work for the company, hence "workers" you are playing the semantics game.



chi1cabby said:


> And Uber doesn't care about *Driver Retention. *


Maybe not right now because anyone will do the work but when more competitors pop-up and they start losing drivers then they will have to rethink their "retention strategy" to stay afloat. That's common sense...


----------



## Jason2k15 (Jul 31, 2015)

Realityshark said:


> I like fighting for something I have a chance of winning. This post is delusional.


It's a good idea but I think stock options and equity are given rather than taken. You have to be worthy to expect it. Which means...


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

Since drivers cannot even figure out a way to convince Uber to add a tip button to the app, I simply find fighting for stock pretty far-reaching. 
Rock on with your efforts. I hope you're successful. The answers always no unless you ask. When you succeed I'll be first in line to admit I'm wrong.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Jason2k15 said:


> That's common sense...


I read your posts. They are rather lacking in common sense when it comes to Uber in particular, or Business in general.
I'll ignore your ramblings on this topic from here onwards.


----------



## Jason2k15 (Jul 31, 2015)

Realityshark said:


> Since drivers cannot even figure out a way to convince Uber to add a tip button to the app, I simply find fighting for stock pretty far-reaching.
> Rock on with your efforts. I hope you're successful. The answers always no unless you ask. When you succeed I'll be first in line to admit I'm wrong.


I am not fighting for equity. I just think it it would be a good thing. I didn't start this thread.


----------



## astros1969 (Apr 29, 2015)

Said this before but here it goes again. Drivers need a seat at the table. I drive for Uber/lyft/postmates. All of these companies could be forced to share information and let the drivers have input if we did one thing. Organize. If a majority of us got together and decided to shut off the app for a certain amount of time then they would have to let us join the conversation. We are the only asset they have. Without our cars and labor they have nothing but an app. Power in numbers.


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

astros1969 said:


> Said this before but here it goes again. Drivers need a seat at the table. I drive for Uber/lyft/postmates. All of these companies could be forced to share information and let the drivers have input if we did one thing. Organize. If a majority of us got together and decided to shut off the app for a certain amount of time then they would have to let us join the conversation. We are the only asset they have. Without our cars and labor they have nothing but an app. Power in numbers.


It's time for someone to post some ways to organize instead of pointing out the obvious. This website is not the answer. How many drivers from your market actually read this? Considering the fact, that last month, the most popular thread on this site had 60+ unique posts which came from all over the world should give you a clear understanding that a tiny fraction of drivers even look here.

Want to organize, I'm in! Tell me how you plan to organize the other 99% of the drivers in your market. Tell me your plan to address the countless new drivers flooding your market on a daily basis. I've read different versions of this topic 1000 times. They never go anywhere.


----------



## astros1969 (Apr 29, 2015)

Realityshark said:


> It's time for someone to post some ways to organize instead of pointing out the obvious. This website is not the answer. How many drivers from your market actually read this? Considering the fact, that last month, the most popular thread on this site had 60+ unique posts which came from all over the world should give you a clear understanding that a tiny fraction of drivers even look here.
> 
> Want to organize, I'm in! Tell me how you plan to organize the other 99% of the drivers in your market. Tell me your plan to address the countless new drivers flooding your market on a daily basis. I've read different versions of this topic 1000 times. They never go anywhere.


Here is a start. https://rideassociation.wordpress.com/

I agree that this website is not the answer. But it is a start. I talk to every driver I can, usually Postmates guys standing around waiting for food or a delivery. I bring this issue up and unfortunately usually get an apathetic look. It won't be easy but has to start somewhere. Would be more effective if we could hand out a card to direct them to one site to sign up and just join. Then take it from there. But your point is valid. Has to start somewhere though.


----------



## Jason2k15 (Jul 31, 2015)

Realityshark said:


> Want to organize, I'm in! Tell me how you plan to organize the other 99% of the drivers in your market. Tell me your plan to address the countless new drivers flooding your market on a daily basis. I've read different versions of this topic 1000 times. They never go anywhere.



My 2 cents on what to do (or is already in motion): 1. Get laws to change employee status. 2. Form Union. These two are already in motion but need to be done simultaneously or in this order.


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

I applaud your efforts for trying, and thanks for including the link. Any other similar resources you may know of could prove helpful to me. I think the tide is slowly beginning to turn. I just hope it turns quickly enough.

I too am working on projects that will help create public awareness about what sort of company Uber really is. My efforts are more driven towards non-biased press and the realities that Uber extracts from their drivers. It's hard to keep up with all of their bullshit. 
Keep the dream alive!


----------



## Jason2k15 (Jul 31, 2015)

chi1cabby said:


> I read your posts. They are rather lacking in common sense when it comes to Uber in particular, or Business in general.
> I'll ignore your ramblings on this topic from here onwards.


"A negative mind, will never create a positive life"


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Jason2k15 said:


> "A negative mind, will never create a positive life"


You're a newbie driver & a newbie forum member. You really don't have any idea about any of this.

*Poll | I Will/Will Not Pitch In Towards Ending UberXPLOITATION To The Best Of My Ability








*


----------



## Jason2k15 (Jul 31, 2015)

chi1cabby said:


> You're a newbie driver & a newbie forum member. You really don't have any idea about any of this.
> 
> *Poll | I Will/Will Not Pitch In Towards Ending UberXPLOITATION To The Best Of My Ability
> 
> ...


You are annoying. Go away please... Oh I just realized I can ignore you. Just newly discovered that.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Jason2k15 said:


> You are annoying. Go away please... Oh I just realized I can ignore you. Just newly discovered that.


Suit yourself.


----------



## Jason2k15 (Jul 31, 2015)

chi1cabby said:


> Suit yourself.


Got my hand on the trigger since you don't seem to be a man of your word.


----------



## Jason2k15 (Jul 31, 2015)

chi1cabby said:


> You're a newbie driver & a newbie forum member. You really don't have any idea about any of this.
> 
> *Poll | I Will/Will Not Pitch In Towards Ending UberXPLOITATION To The Best Of My Ability
> 
> ...


Oh great sage, I bow to your forum wisdom.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Jason2k15 said:


> Oh great sage, I bow to your forum wisdom.


Dude I'm not going to get into a pissing match with you.


----------



## Jason2k15 (Jul 31, 2015)

chi1cabby said:


> Dude I'm not going to get into a pissing match with you.


You are the one that started with the know it all attitude. I just don't think you know who you are talking to. Pick your battles dude.


----------



## astros1969 (Apr 29, 2015)

Realityshark said:


> I applaud your efforts for trying, and thanks for including the link. Any other similar resources you may know of could prove helpful to me. I think the tide is slowly beginning to turn. I just hope it turns quickly enough.
> 
> I too am working on projects that will help create public awareness about what sort of company Uber really is. My efforts are more driven towards non-biased press and the realities that Uber extracts from their drivers. It's hard to keep up with all of their bullshit.
> Keep the dream alive!


I am not concerned about Uber or public awareness of what it is that they do or don't do. I only care about the drivers getting a seat at the table and having the power to negotiate on their behalf. 
Uber has a purpose and is doing well depending on who you ask. Good for them. But at the end of the day I would like to have more control over my business. So my options are to create my own app and compete. Not going to happen. Or try to disrupt the disrupter.

I honestly think postmates is worse. You have no idea how where you are going to drop off the delivery or how much you will make. We have no idea how much is paid per mile or anything. Just where to pick up. Way more control than any of the other services. And if the prep time for food is 40 minutes, tough. They tell you that you may be suspended if you reassign the order. And not get additional orders in between.

Just my two cents.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Jason2k15 said:


> You are the one that started with the know it all attitude. I just don't think you know who you are talking to. Pick your battles dude.


For the sake of brevity, I'll just say this:
I've seen your juju, and it's weak stuff.


----------



## Jason2k15 (Jul 31, 2015)

chi1cabby said:


> For the sake of brevity, I'll just say this:
> I've seen your juju, and it's weak stuff.


For the sake of brevity, obviously you have no life or else you wouldn't have 1000s of messages on this forum. Hmmm, let me see, you're probably a full-time driver (sucker) which means you make maybe $6 an hour. My friend, I am gainfully employed with a real salaried job and you are just another bottom feeder on here. Get a job and get a life. You'll be ignored from here on out. Not worth my time.


----------



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

Jason2k15 said:


> You are annoying. Go away please... Oh I just realized I can ignore you. Just newly discovered that.


Yeah, ignore the reality that this member brings most of the UBER news here that most would not see otherwise. News that is informative and important to all Drivers.
Those who use the ignore button are just afraid of the truth and weak.

Nobody is knocking you for your enthusiasm. Just that it has been seen a thousand times. New members come here thinking they have the idea "organize/strike", that has been shouted about a multitude of times already. All ending up at the same point, which is this place is just a fraction of the number of drivers who have never heard about this place. You want to start to make a difference? Start recruiting Drivers to just come here and sign up.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Jason2k15 said:


> For the sake of brevity, obviously you have no life or else you wouldn't have 1000s of messages on this forum. Hmmm, let me see, you're probably a full-time driver (sucker) which means you make maybe $6 an hour. My friend, I am gainfully employed with a real salaried job and you are just another bottom feeder on here. Get a job and get a life.


Alright mister, I give up!
You win!
I'm a bottom feeder, without a life.

Please put me on ignore now, so that my posts never trouble your superior eyes.


----------



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

Jason2k15 said:


> For the sake of brevity, obviously you have no life or else you wouldn't have 1000s of messages on this forum. Hmmm, let me see, you're probably a full-time driver (sucker) which means you make maybe $6 an hour. My friend, I am gainfully employed with a real salaried job and you are just another bottom feeder on here. Get a job and get a life. You'll be ignored from here on out. Not worth my time.


Actually Mr. Hobby driver, your posts per day ratio number is about 25% higher than the one you are knocking. If you want to bring up number of posts,why don't you bring up number of likes? He is running over 100 percent, looks like you are about less than 20 percent liked. He does not need anybody sticking up for him, but just to let you know most of those posts are related to the news he brings here. Like the many news reporters he has led here who have then done stories positive to the Drivers. Have you contacted any local media in your market?

So take your hand off your trigger, whatever the **** that means, and take a deep breath. Yes, we get it. finding this place seems to make one think that organizing a strike would be easy. But again, it is an old story. Perhaps one day something will come of it. But not until 90 percent of all drivers know about this place and contrubute around here.

BTW how did you find this place? Go out and spread the word about UPN if you really want to hope to get anything done.


----------



## Jason2k15 (Jul 31, 2015)

frndthDuvel said:


> Yeah, ignore the reality that this member brings most of the UBER news here that most would not see otherwise. News that is informative and important to all Drivers.
> Those who use the ignore button are just afraid of the truth and weak.
> 
> Nobody is knocking you for your enthusiasm. Just that it has been seen a thousand times. New members come here thinking they have the idea "organize/strike", that has been shouted about a multitude of times already. All ending up at the same point, which is this place is just a fraction of the number of drivers who have never heard about this place. You want to start to make a difference? Start recruiting Drivers to just come here and sign up.


I've already told some people so I am spreading the word.


----------



## Jason2k15 (Jul 31, 2015)

frndthDuvel said:


> Actually Mr. Hobby driver, your posts per day ratio number is about 25% higher than the one you are knocking. If you want to bring up number of posts,why don't you bring up number of likes? He is running over 100 percent, looks like you are about less than 20 percent liked. He does not need anybody sticking up for him, but just to let you know most of those posts are related to the news he brings here. Like the many news reporters he has led here who have then done stories positive to the Drivers. Have you contacted any local media in your market?
> 
> So take your hand off your trigger, whatever the **** that means, and take a deep breath. Yes, we get it. finding this place seems to make one think that organizing a strike would be easy. But again, it is an old story. Perhaps one day something will come of it. But not until 90 percent of all drivers know about this place and contrubute around here.
> 
> BTW how did you find this place? Go out and spread the word about UPN if you really want to hope to get anything done.


I have/am spreading the word about this forum because ultimately knowledge is power.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

I might buy stock in Uber if Travis Kalanick were not the CEO.

But while that ###hole is CEO, I wouldn't touch the stock. If it goes up... then so be it. But I refuse to earn wealth thanks to a guy who has no moral compass in how he achieves it. I also think if he's not replaced, Uber will become a historic disaster.


----------



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

Jason2k15 said:


> I have/am spreading the word about this forum because ultimately knowledge is power.


Exactly knowledge is power. And the one you have gone to war with has arguably brought the most knowledge in the form of News affecting all Drivers here. Again ,nobody is knocking you for your vigor over this. Just that most are jaded to it as it has been seen so often. So please do not be offended like you have brought something new here and have not been thanked for that. I imagine in my first posts I likely said something about organizing. Herding cats is probably easier than getting Drivers on the same page. There would be nothing better than to look back in a year and see that your posts were what "fixed" UBER. And then sing your hosannas. But sorry, I don't think the time has come yet.


----------



## Jason2k15 (Jul 31, 2015)

frndthDuvel said:


> New members come here thinking they have the idea "organize/strike"


Quite honestly, on the contrary, I never advocated organizing or striking anywhere on this forum. I prefer the legal route as that is the way to truly affect change in the work environment. Once laws are into place where companies such as Uber can be held accountable only then does organizing and or striking going to make any real difference. No laws + no dependent contractor category = bottom feeding Uber status.


----------



## Uber ATL (Jun 13, 2014)

Realityshark said:


> I like fighting for something I have a chance of winning. This post is delusional.


That's what some UPS drivers said. Meanwhile their is a delusional multi millionaire retired UPS driver laughing all the way to his delusional bank.

Drivers for Equity!!!


----------



## Uber ATL (Jun 13, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> For the sake of brevity, I'll just say this:
> I've seen your juju, and it's weak stuff.


Stop adding negativity and deflection to my post.


----------



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

Jason2k15 said:


> Quite honestly, on the contrary, I never advocated organizing or striking anywhere on this forum. I prefer the legal route as that is the way to truly affect change in the work environment. Once laws are into place where companies such as Uber can be held accountable only then does organizing and or striking going to make any real difference. No laws + no dependent contractor category = bottom feeding Uber status.


Are you familiar with the lawsuits going on now? Did you opt out of arbitration at time of sign up? If not, do you know how to reach the lawyers representing the Driver so you can individually opt out now?


----------



## Jason2k15 (Jul 31, 2015)

frndthDuvel said:


> Are you familiar with the lawsuits going on now? Did you opt out of arbitration at time of sign up? If not, do you know how to reach the lawyers representing the Driver so you can individually opt out now?


I opted out today via email (I'm less than 30 days) and also told my cousin who will also tell everyone whom he signed up to get the form from the attorney since he is over 30 days. I am aware of the lawsuit(s) at least in Cali which would set precedence elsewhere.


----------



## nunyabusiness (Jan 16, 2015)

I like this thread.


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

Reading this thread should give everyone a clear understanding why trying to organize Uber drivers is doooooomed.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Jason2k15 said:


> I prefer the legal route as that is the way to truly affect change in the work environment.


When I read that, I wondered if you'd Opted Out of Binding Arbitration...


Jason2k15 said:


> I opted out today via email (I'm less than 30 days) and also told my cousin who will also tell everyone whom he signed up to get the form from the attorney since he is over 30 days.


Fantastic! 
This is why my pro forma greeting to New Forum Members is: 
*Hi @*****, welcome to the forum.

Please read your Partnership Agreement. New Drivers have* *30 Days to Opt-out of Binding Arbitration.*


----------



## UberNorthStar (Jul 7, 2015)

<------opted out before Aug 1, My 30th day.

I do not want to be an employee. I DO want a more balanced agreement.
1) DriverX rider rates to be _no less than _half the going rate for taxis in the partners area.
2) Uber in no way is to discourage tipping. Tipping is part of a driver's income.
3) The percentage taken from fares received should be reduced even if the rates are not raised.

It is getting late. Any other suggestions?

I like my flexibility and being my own boss. Uber needs stop being so controlling.

JM2¢W


----------



## jfm (Aug 5, 2015)

Realityshark said:


> Stock in Uber? No thanks. I'd settle for a decent base rate that didn't get knock down 30% every 6 months and a tip option on the app.


Just started...and just got hit with rate change. In addition android app had multiple failures...support awful... maps very poor and slowwwwwwwwwwwwww.... Me thinks my short foray with Uber may be Ober!


----------



## Taxi Driver in Arizona (Mar 18, 2015)

Uber ATL said:


> That's what some UPS drivers said. Meanwhile their is a delusional multi millionaire retired UPS driver laughing all the way to his delusional bank.
> 
> Drivers for Equity!!!


Most of the UPS millionaires were managers who were given stock throughout their careers. UPS drivers were given the opportunity to buy stock for four years before the company went public, and most of them didn't become millionaires.

UPS drivers are, however, members of the Teamsters Union. Getting the Teamsters to represent Uber drivers is more likely to happen than getting Uber to issue you stock or options.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

jfm said:


> Just started...and just got hit with rate change.


Hi jfm, welcome to the forum.
You must be in the Dallas market.
*New pricing Uber X Dallas Market .85 cents per mile $1.00 base fare*

Did you see this news about Uber & Life Reimagined partnership:
*#UberSENIOR | Uber partners with senior citizen group in hunt for new drivers*


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

Uber ATL said:


> Why are we fighting to be an employee for Uber? What we ALL need to do in the U.S. is band together before this $51 billion dollar business goes public and get equity aka stock in this company. They can keep their employee-employer fiduciary relationship. I like the independence. Lets start a new movement! Uber drivers for equity!
> 
> Open for thoughts


It's only a matter of time until a competing app comes along and gets it right. Everyone will want to work with them and not Uber. When that happens, though, uber will try to treat its partners right.

You know, assuming you're licensed, you could almost even use an app like waze. Someone looking for a ride could just contact you through there if your name was something like "Lic. Driver. (555)555-5555."


----------



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

Taxi Driver in Arizona said:


> Most of the UPS millionaires were managers who were given stock throughout their careers. UPS drivers were given the opportunity to buy stock for four years before the company went public, and most of them didn't become millionaires.
> 
> UPS drivers are, however, members of the Teamsters Union. Getting the Teamsters to represent Uber drivers is more likely to happen than getting Uber to issue you stock or options.


An acquaintenance of mine was one of the drivers you speak of. He retired with them afte 30 plus years. He had the option of buying stock within his retirement plan as you speak. He has not become a millionaire. He has made more money on other stock deals he has made than what he made with his UPS purchases.


----------



## Uber ATL (Jun 13, 2014)

frndthDuvel said:


> An acquaintenance of mine was one of the drivers you speak of. He retired with them afte 30 plus years. He had the option of buying stock within his retirement plan as you speak. He has not become a millionaire. He has made more money on other stock deals he has made than what he made with his UPS purchases.


The guy I speak of is a millionaire due to his equity in UPS


----------



## Jason2k15 (Jul 31, 2015)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> It's only a matter of time until a competing app comes along and gets it right. Everyone will want to work with them and not Uber. When that happens, though, uber will try to treat its partners right.
> 
> You know, assuming you're licensed, you could almost even use an app like waze. Someone looking for a ride could just contact you through there if your name was something like "Lic. Driver. (555)555-5555."


Uber is like the Yahoo of ride-share. Pretty soon a Google of ride-share will come along and knock them off their pedestal.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Uber ATL said:


> Why are we fighting to be an employee for Uber? What we ALL need to do in the U.S. is band together before this $51 billion dollar business goes public and get equity aka stock in this company. They can keep their employee-employer fiduciary relationship. I like the independence. Lets start a new movement! Uber drivers for equity!
> 
> Open for thoughts


^^^
If Uber had held to the original rates, I don't think that there would have ever been any of the lawsuits against Uber treatment of its "Partners". 
At the original pricepoint, particularly full time drivers would be able to provide for themselves some of the usual employee benefits that have become the norm in this country, and even be able to take a week or two off during the Summer or over the Holidays to be with friends and family... not having to worry about the utility bills or the next insurance payment. 
The way it is now, a full time driver can't do squat, except for worrying about the completely nuts rating system and the next two block ride.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Jason2k15 said:


> Quite honestly, on the contrary, I never advocated organizing or striking anywhere on this forum. I prefer the legal route as that is the way to truly affect change in the work environment. Once laws are into place where companies such as Uber can be held accountable only then does organizing and or striking going to make any real difference. No laws + no dependent contractor category = bottom feeding Uber status.


^^^
The best way to affect change in the work environment is to hit them in the wallet.


----------



## ApertureHour (May 8, 2015)

chi1cabby said:


> You're a newbie driver & a newbie forum member. You really don't have any idea about any of this.
> 
> *Poll | I Will/Will Not Pitch In Towards Ending UberXPLOITATION To The Best Of My Ability
> 
> ...


they got 99 votes but a change, not one....


----------



## Jason2k15 (Jul 31, 2015)

Uber ATL said:


> Why are we fighting to be an employee for Uber? What we ALL need to do in the U.S. is band together before this $51 billion dollar business goes public and get equity aka stock in this company. They can keep their employee-employer fiduciary relationship. I like the independence. Lets start a new movement! Uber drivers for equity!
> 
> Open for thoughts


Exactly, why be an employee so they can tell you when and where to work?


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

All talk and no action. Why is this thread still alive?


----------



## ApertureHour (May 8, 2015)

Realityshark said:


> All talk and no action. Why is this thread still alive?


Because we're on the internet! and you can ***** and complain all you want on the internet without actually doing anything! Besides, this forum doesn't have nearly enough drivers to make anything like this actually work.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Realityshark said:


> Could be a good daytrade when they go public. They seem to be able to lie and hype very well. Going long is something I'd never do. They're obviously a piece of shit company that I'd never support. I won't shop at Walmart for the same reasons.


We don't have Walmart down in OZ, but we have Costco. Are they similiar?


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> We don't have Walmart down in OZ, but we have Costco. Are they similiar?


Costco and Walmart are polar opposites. Costco is a respectable company that treats their employees very well and offers them a very lucrative salary or hourly wage. Costco also offers high quality products at decent prices. Well worth the annual fee to shop there.

Walmart is a piece of shit company that destroys small businesses, pays minimum wage and offers products that come from sweat shops in third world countries.


----------



## Jason2k15 (Jul 31, 2015)

Realityshark said:


> They're obviously a piece of shit company that I'd never support. I won't shop at Walmart for the same reasons.


Some PAX seem to think otherwise. I hear things such as "Smart" company, etc... could it be good PR?


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

Jason2k15 said:


> Some PAX seem to think otherwise. I hear things such as "Smart" company, etc... could it be good PR?


Could be PR. I'd be more inclined to think that it is just representative of the general public, which directly relates to the imbecile in your backseat . Considering that the United States ranks 36th in the world in education, pretty well substantiates my conclusion. Since morons will believe anything that they hear or read, as a opposed to doing actual homework, only serves to make the spread of untruthful PR that much easier. Every third post on this forum is an example of this fact.

Off topic observation: America's pathetic attempt to educate its' children has resulted in an excess of Uber drivers.


----------



## Jason2k15 (Jul 31, 2015)

Realityshark said:


> Could be PR. I'd be more inclined to think that it is just representative of the general public, which directly relates to the imbecile in your backseat . Considering that the United States ranks 36th in the world in education, pretty well substantiates my conclusion. Since morons will believe anything that they hear or read, as a opposed to doing actual homework, only serves to make the spread of untruthful PR that much easier. Every third post on this forum is an example of this fact.
> 
> Off topic observation: America's pathetic attempt to educate its' children has resulted in an excess of Uber drivers.


Ha, well you know some of the wealthiest people in Business don't do well academically. School in the US just teaches you how to conform (industrial age type shit).


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

Jason2k15 said:


> Ha, well you know some of the wealthiest people in Business don't do well academically. School in the US just teaches you how to conform (industrial age type shit).


This boat has rapidly drifted off-topic.


----------



## Jason2k15 (Jul 31, 2015)

Realityshark said:


> This boat has rapidly drifted off-topic.


Not really, you went on about US ppl being poorly educated and I let you know that doesn't determine success. You probably went more off-topic in your post then mine...anywho...on to the next...


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

There are many obvious intelligent drivers, and many on this forum. My post refered in generalities. Your post was more specific. No harm. ...who cares? We're both wasting time on a silly blog. What was the topic?


----------



## Joe Capola (Aug 6, 2015)

Uber ATL said:


> Why are we fighting to be an employee for Uber? What we ALL need to do in the U.S. is band together before this $51 billion dollar business goes public and get equity aka stock in this company. They can keep their employee-employer fiduciary relationship. I like the independence. Lets start a new movement! Uber drivers for equity!
> 
> Open for thoughts


Good thought but I think you are missing the point here. It's not about employee vs contractor. It's about all the basic rights drivers lose under the current business model and classication. Some of these basic rights are as follows;

1. Having Uber interfere with our tips
2. A very unfair rating system
3. Deactivation without a fair hearing
4. Uber controlling our wages 
5. Lowering the rates after the drivers lease their cars

The driver go out on the road every time and take all the risks. We have to always keep an eye out for the police for taxi drivers and limo drivers who hate us. Ask passengers to sit in the front seat while Uber grows. We are the ones paving the way. Right?

We are supposed to be Partners right? If you were in any other kind of business and had a partner that did all of the above to you how long would you want to be partners with that person????? In my opinion if Uber treated it's drivers fairly there would not be all these lawsuits!! The app is great but lets face it Uber is a transportation company with an app. They control every move we make.

Just being honest. This from someone who loves Uber hoping they get their act together.


----------



## UbernaryJames (Aug 6, 2015)

Uber ATL said:


> An equitable stake allocated to the drivers is a WIN for ALL drivers


I like the idea of stock options. Partners who stay for "x" amount of months, drive "x" amount of hours receive a benefit. I'm good with that plan.


----------



## UbernaryJames (Aug 6, 2015)

Joe Capola said:


> Good thought but I think you are missing the point here. It's not about employee vs contractor. It's about all the basic rights drivers lose under the current business model and classication. Some of these basic rights are as follows;
> 
> 1. Having Uber interfere with our tips
> 2. A very unfair rating system
> ...


Joe, You make some really good points as does the originator of this thread. The issue you both seem to be in agreement is what "leverage" should drivers be seeking to become more equal partners. Typically, that's achieved through some sort of negotiating process. Unions were a powerful means for such negotiations and they now seemingly are not as valuable in the new "shared" economy. Certainly, the legal system is another means for negotiating a contract and seeking benefits. It will be interesting to see how that goes in CA.

Ultimately, the most important relationships partners have is with riders. Collaborating with them to leverage Uber's business model for shared purposes seems like a good strategy.


Joe Capola said:


> Good thought but I think you are missing the point here. It's not about employee vs contractor. It's about all the basic rights drivers lose under the current business model and classication. Some of these basic rights are as follows;
> 
> 1. Having Uber interfere with our tips
> 2. A very unfair rating system
> ...


----------



## UbernaryJames (Aug 6, 2015)

_ 


Jason2k15 said:



I opted out today via email (I'm less than 30 days) and also told my cousin who will also tell everyone whom he signed up to get the form from the attorney since he is over 30 days. I am aware of the lawsuit(s) at least in Cali which would set precedence elsewhere.

Click to expand...

_
I don't recall receiving such an email in the past three months. I don't live in CA if that makes a difference.


----------



## Jason2k15 (Jul 31, 2015)

UbernaryJames said:


> _
> 
> _
> I don't recall receiving such an email in the past three months. I don't live in CA if that makes a difference.


I believe you can still be represented if it comes to that. Just go to www.uberlawsuit.com for more information on who to contact. I think there is a form that you'd need to fill out after emailing tht person. You don't have to live in CA to benefit as the court case there will set precedence and wind up being replicated in other states. If it becomes a fed issue, then everyone in all states will be affected.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> For the sake of brevity, I'll just say this:
> I've seen your juju, and it's weak stuff.


POST # 52/chi1cabby: Channeling a lil'
Realityshark are we?
Or was it Optimus Uber 's Self-Help
Podcast on "Iron Fist in a Velvet Glove"?

Who knows? GOTTA, "for the sake of
brevity" LOVE IT! Some basketball-
savant will chime in, but suffice it to
say...... THAT 1990's expression (about
SOME NBA Player) applies to Your Diplo-
matic Verbal Jujitsu, and reminds This
Bison of:

☆ ☆ ☆ "PHI SLAMMA JAMMA!"☆ ☆ ☆

Bison Chortling.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Realityshark said:


> Could be a good daytrade when they go public. They seem to be able to lie and hype very well. Going long is something I'd never do. They're obviously a piece of shit company that I'd never support. I won't shop at Walmart for the same reasons.


POST # 5/Realityshark: Ahhhh, yesss!
Whilst we banter
and debate over the latest Perfidy engag-
ed in by AntiChrist the Kalanick, may I
raise a Related Issue?

For THEIR rapacious steamrollering of
Main St. America, along with 10,000s of
Small Mom & Pop Businesses, please use
Casuale Haberdasher's Inventive Invec-
tive of "#AntiChristMart".

Mentoring Bison disses "Low, just low."


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Realityshark said:


> Uber won't even give us a tip button on their app, I'll bet anyone my life savings they won't be offering us stock options.....they don't even consider their drivers human.....why are we discussing this?


POST # 13/Realityshark: Despite Hercu-
lean Effort on Your
Part to bring Jason2k15 around to under-
standing the Psychosis-that-is-Travis (with
his "Orwellian Playbook") the Need for
Reiteration of "..they don't even consider
the Drivers Human." DEMANDS EMPHASIS
FOR THE "NUberers" out in the UPNF
Audience.

PLEASE read the Feb. 20th "Complaints"
Thread by "Ex-CSR...with Equity" from
LIC, NY., john djjjoe , in which the
Departing "MisManagement" deigns to
Answer Questions from "The Commodity"
and harshly spells out "Just how Little......
Drivers Matter".

https://uberpeople.net/posts/187189

Bison Admires.
Bison CAN Detest, too.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

jfm said:


> Just started...and just got hit with rate change. In addition android app had multiple failures...support awful... maps very poor and slowwwwwwwwwwwwww.... Me thinks my short foray with Uber may be Ober!


POST # 70/jfm: It would be a SHAME
for the UPNF
Community to be deprived of Your Like-
abity! Your Approval Rating is 166.67%.
You're Super Senior in USPSA. Stick around
and School the "New Potatoes".

Bison Admires.
Bison Inspires!


----------



## UberNorthStar (Jul 7, 2015)

Write to

Elizabeth Lopez
[email protected]

To opt out.


----------



## Uber ATL (Jun 13, 2014)

2 + years later and still no equity. You all got your beloved tip option. How is that working out?


----------

